# Help - need Advice on Moving to Spain



## BigBen (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi all, We are new to your site. We have been thinking of moving to spain for years now ideally Costa Blanca or Costa Del Sol area. We want to rent a property to start with to weigh up areas so we are looking for some advice on where to find rental property. We also want to be in an area where there are some Brits with a good social life. I am ex-service (RN) only looking at part time work. Can anyone please help. We need to join you all in the Sun. Please suggest some ares to live. many thanks.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

BigBen said:


> Hi all, We are new to your site. We have been thinking of moving to spain for years now ideally Costa Blanca or Costa Del Sol area. We want to rent a property to start with to weigh up areas so we are looking for some advice on where to find rental property. We also want to be in an area where there are some Brits with a good social life. I am ex-service (RN) only looking at part time work. Can anyone please help. We need to join you all in the Sun. Please suggest some ares to live. many thanks.


Well as I live here I always favour this area, the triangle between Gandia Oliva & Denia in the Northern Costa Blanca. Beautiful beaches, wonderful countryside, lots of national parks and Valencia only 40 minutes away


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

I guess we all favour our own areas, but there's lots of ex pat communities all over the country to choose from. We're near Malaga and the town up the road from us, Alhaurin El Grande is mostly British. You need to come over and have a look at a few and see what takes you fancy!!

Jo


----------



## BigBen (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi JoJo many thanks for your advice. It was an area that we were looking at. cheers


----------



## BigBen (Mar 25, 2008)

Hi Stravinsky, Thanks for the link which we will look at. We did'nt think about North Costa Blanca and Valencia. we are now look thanks again.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

BigBen said:


> Hi Stravinsky, Thanks for the link which we will look at. We did'nt think about North Costa Blanca and Valencia. we are now look thanks again.


I didnt give you a link, but I will if you like 

Tourist-Oliva.com | Oliva’s tourist information website

Web Oficial de Turismo de la Comunidad Valenciana


----------



## rowlandsbb (Jun 30, 2007)

Have a look at Almeria between Aguilas and Mojacar...some very nice parts and a touch inland an 2 bed apartment can be bought for 99.900 € and near Huercal Overa in a Spanish environment but still close to facilities then a 2 bed 2 bath villa on 400m2 plot will cost you circa 170.000 €
If you want a Resort with all facilities then at Condado de Alhama [ Polaris World] a 2 bed maisonette is 119.800 € with a large solarium 
Buy off plan and rent nearby and watch it built!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

BigBen said:


> Hi JoJo many thanks for your advice. It was an area that we were looking at. cheers


Heres a link for the agents we used and they are brilliant 


Property sales in Spain, villas for sale on t

Jo


----------



## BigBen (Mar 25, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> I didnt give you a link, but I will if you like
> 
> Tourist-Oliva.com | Oliva’s tourist information website
> 
> Web Oficial de Turismo de la Comunidad Valenciana


Thanks for the two link. Sorry I thought that Sunshine Property was from you.


----------



## BigBen (Mar 25, 2008)

jojo said:


> Heres a link for the agents we used and they are brilliant
> 
> 
> Property sales in Spain, villas for sale on t
> ...


Great JoJo, did they help you through the process?


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

BigBen said:


> Thanks for the two link. Sorry I thought that Sunshine Property was from you.


Thats my site .... its in my signature on every post I make


----------



## BigBen (Mar 25, 2008)

Stravinsky said:


> Thats my site .... its in my signature on every post I make


Ok sorry, thanks


----------



## **JOHN** (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello big Ben, 

And wellcome to the forum. I just can advice you to take care of developers here in Spain and with purchase contracts. It would be very nice if you ask to a lawyer before singing any kind of documents. I had one who help me to keep my rights and aware. This is the side if you can find it helful (SNIP) They are really nice and independient. Good luck!!


----------



## nikkit72 (Jun 27, 2008)

hi , a bit of a newbie here , have been considering a move for a while now , and this is the year we are doing it , well the end/ beg of 2009, i see in this post you have recommended some agents to rent from , woud any of you have any reputable ones in majorca ?

thanks in advance


----------

